# Oriental Viniagrette REC



## AllenOK (Dec 6, 2004)

Here's a recipe I've been making at work lately.  I've gotten rave reviews from guests and staff.  Heck, my Sous Chef wanted a copy of the recipe!

I know some of the measurements are a little "odd".  I decreased the yield from professional quantities to a size that's good for home.  Just eyeball the measurements, or take your best guess.

Oriental Vinaigrette
Yields: 1 pt

½ c rice wine vinegar
1/6 c soy
1 1/6 c salad oil
1/6 c sesame oil
2 t ginger, fresh
1 ½ t black pepper
1/6 t garlic
1/3 t Tabasco
salt

	Mix all ingredients except the oil, whisk until smooth.  While whisking, slowly add the oil in a steady stream.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 6, 2004)

sounds great!!  the best thing is that I have all the ingredients on hand.


----------



## wasabi woman (Dec 6, 2004)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Here's a recipe I've been making at work lately.  I've gotten rave reviews from guests and staff.  Heck, my Sous Chef wanted a copy of the recipe!
> 
> I know some of the measurements are a little "odd".  I decreased the yield from professional quantities to a size that's good for home.  Just eyeball the measurements, or take your best guess.
> 
> ...



think if you double the recipe the quantities come out pretty good...
seems like it ought to last in the frig okay?

Oriental Vinaigrette
Yields: 2 pts

1 c rice wine vinegar
1/3 c soy
2 1/3 c salad oil
1/3 c sesame oil
4 t ginger, fresh
1 T black pepper
1/3 t garlic (I would go with 1/2 t here)
2/3 t Tabasco (1/2 to 1 t depending on how much heat you like)
salt


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 7, 2004)

You're exactly right.  The original recipe yields a quart or two.  I cut it down for home use.  Of course, if you really like it, and make a lot of salads with it, then by all means, make a larger quantity.

It's really fun when I try to cut down a salad dressing recipe where the original yields 4 *GALLONS!*  Sometimes I get ingredients where I have to add "to taste" for the quantity.  Of course, I haven't actually tried making a scaled-down recipe like that at home.  Maybe I ought to make a batch of Caesar here soon, and get a head of Romaine


----------



## wasabi woman (Dec 8, 2004)

Made it today.  Not sorry I made 2 pints, it's great!!!
Thanks for cutting recipe down for us, and thanks for being so inventive!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 9, 2004)

Allen, Try this for a little variation - use a bit of brown sugar, and some lime juice in the dressing in addition to all your other ingredients!


----------



## pagalvishy (Jul 12, 2006)

this dressing sounds really yummy... i want to have a go, but wat kind of salad would go with it?


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 14, 2006)

It would be good as a dressing for shredded cabbage with some chopped peanuts, sliced green onion and diced cooked chicken. Or wonton strips or sliced almonds, diced cooked chicken, and mixed baby greens.


----------

